# [SOLVED] Asus Eee PC gets blue screen and runs very slow



## mestran (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi - I'm getting a blue screen on my Asus Eee PC. Below is the info and files you request. Also, I previously submitted this problem to tsf virus support (with the same title) and the analyst that reviewed it (Reid) said the machine appears to be virus free but said to show you these errors from the diagnostics file "attach.txt". Any help would be appreciated. - mestran

Quote:
12/18/2010 12:57:05 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007f (0x0000000f, 0xa476ba28, 0x00000000, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 121810-15147-01.

12/18/2010 1:57:10 AM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000050 (0xa3d4c018, 0x00000000, 0xad299ea8, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 121810-20638-01.

12/18/2010 1:04:42 AM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk0\DR0. 




· OS -Windows 7 Starter
· x86 32-bit
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7 Starter
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system)? Yes
· Age of system (hardware) - 6 months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 6 months - no
· CPU - Intel Atom CPU N450
· Video Card - Intel Graphics Media Adapter 3150
· MotherBoard - ACPI x86
· Power Supply - ASUS


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus Eee PC gets blue screen and runs very slow*

Hi - 

The 2 BSODs named GMER drivers found in temporary folders - 

```
[font=lucida console] uxldapob.sys Mon Nov 08 03:49:03 2010 (4CD7B97F) -  MBR rootkit detector driver - http://www.gmer.net/

C:\Users\gstranie\AppData\Local\Temp\uxldapob.sys[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]mbr.sys      Sun Nov 07 03:39:54 2010 (4CD665DA) - GMER MBR rootkit detector driver - http://www.gmer.net/

C:\Users\gstranie\AppData\Local\Temp\mbr.sys[/font]
```
Both drivers are related to GMER - MBR rootkit detector driver - http://www.gmer.net/

Your thread from Security Forum - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f100/asus-eee-pc-gets-blue-screen-and-runs-very-slow-536858.html 

You said BSODs occuring, yet only the 2 dump files naming GMER were in the zipped attachment.

One bugcheck = *0x50* = invalid memory referenced.

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html



mestran said:


> 12/18/2010 1:04:42 AM, Error: Disk [11] - The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk0\DR0.



Run HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

If both tests clean, run the Driver Verifier - http://sysnative.com/0x1/driver_verifier.htm


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/BSOD_2010/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_mestran_Windows7x86_12-29-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/BSOD_2010/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_mestran_Windows7x86_12-29-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 12:56:04.122 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:37:43.934
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mbr.sys
Probably caused by : mbr.sys ( mbr+a28 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_f
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  wmpnetwk.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_f_mbr+a28
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 0000000f a476ba28 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 18 01:55:54.942 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:08.738
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for uxldapob.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for uxldapob.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_uxldapob+bea8
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments a3d4c018 00000000 ad299ea8 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## mestran (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Asus Eee PC gets blue screen and runs very slow*

I haven't recieved the BSOD since my first post over a week ago and have restarted and used the machine probably 10 times since. Do you think it's worth it to continue looking for a problem?

If so, when memtest86+ 4.10.iso is unzipped I get mt410 which complains that there's no disk burner. But the ASUS doesn't have a disk drive. It looks like I could use Memtest86+-4.10 USB Installer, which looks like would allow me to boot the machine from the usb drive and check the memory. Is that correct and do you still recommend doing that? Thanks...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus Eee PC gets blue screen and runs very slow*

If BSOD-free for 1+ weeks now, I would consider this solved.

If BSODs return, feel free to return and we'll look into them at that time.

Happy New Year!

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mestran (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay, thanks for your help...


----------

